# European Breakdown Cover....How much?????



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all

I have breakdown cover for the MH through the caravan club and Green Flag. Called them recently to see how much to get cover for two week holiday to France, only to find they don't do it. 

I was put through to another arm of Caravan Club, who quoted me £157.00!!! 8O 8O just for two weeks (well, up to 21 days actually)

Anyone have any other suggestions, or should I just not bother. Van is 10 years old but very reliable (she says :? )

Lisa.


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

If you insure with Safeguard, European breakdown cover is included. I recommend you do an overall review of costs as £157 is close to an annual insurance premium.

Guy


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

I've tried all the insurers when the renewal arrives. For me, nobody can touch Comfort Insurance and European 60 day cover is included. I've used the cover twice.

Dai


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We are just preparing to fulltime in Europe in a 19 year old Pilote.
RAC membership costs £154 and covers whole of Europe 365 days a year.
AA quoted £933 plus membership!!!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Lys520 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have breakdown cover for the MH through the caravan club and Green Flag. Called them recently to see how much to get cover for two week holiday to France, only to find they don't do it.
> 
> ...


We are with Safegaurd and as already stated European breakdown cover is included. Our two cars are covered with Green Flag and have received our renewal today. So Mrs_ Zozzer rang up to see ho much it would be for the Motorhome to be included. We were told that with multiple vehicle coverage, only the main vehicle has fully comprehensive breakdown cover over the whole of Europe. The two remaining vehicles have coverage or the UK only.

So we can re-arranged the cover so that the motorhome is classed as the primary vehicle on the cover, and the two cars as additional vehicles with UK cover.

This worked out at an extra £50 for a full twelve months cover, bringing the total to £130 for three vechicles. So now we are weighing up the nitty gritty of what you actually get in comparison to other breakdown coverage.

It may end up being cheaper to go with Green Flag for breakdown cover, and a different (cheaper) vehicle insurance policy on the motorhome.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Saga offer unlimited European touring cover for around £80


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

It cost me arround £50 on top of my insurance with comfort. Thats for europe wide cover but its recovery to a garage only. They will not bring you back to the UK in the event of a breakdown in mainland europe. But for £50 I dont think its to bad.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips Wrote
We are just preparing to fulltime in Europe in a 19 year old Pilote. 
RAC membership costs £154 and covers whole of Europe 365 days a year. 
AA quoted £933 plus membership!!! 
--------------------------------------------

Please check with RAC as on there web site the annual policy cover any number of trips with less than 90 days duration, the same as I am covered for with rac arrival through camping and caravanning club.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

renewal of m/h insurance 2005 autotrail cheyenne in wifes name because its cheaper, with saga is £201 + £81 for european cover.

they quote different amounts to different customers.

DAVE P


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just re Insured with Saga and Motorhome European Insurance and Breakdown cover is include 365 days a year along with many other things, I requested quotes from other companies but found this one the best (for me) most others were stating 30 day european cover 60 day cover and 90 day which was no good for us as we usually go for about 6 - 9 months a year, We are a family of four and we insure for all drivers (4) and some are 26 - 27 y/o Including get you home and a car if needed to get home it costs £457 a year but that is unlimited mileage etc and for a brand new motorhome at a value of 55k + so I am very happy.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

AA just quoted me about £75 for 2 weeks European Breakdown cover OR £98 for the year (on a repeat pre-approved credit card transaction) or £108 for the year (on an invoice and pay basis).


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> Lys520 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Mrs Zozzer Telephoned Green Flag on Friday to renew our policy and to include our motohome for European cover as advised by two of their previous call centre staff.

This this time we were told they DO NOT offer cover for Europe, Green Flag only offer UK cover for Motorhomes of any size or weight.

Annoyed was not the word after all the mucking about.


----------

